# Heterochromia in goats?



## Darkhallows (Dec 16, 2012)

My Pygora kid has really pretty eyes. They are blue in the center, and yellow around the edges. 








When I first got her, I thought they may even out to all one color. But at 10 weeks they still have two very distinct colors. 
I couldn't find much information. Does anyone else have a goat with heterochromia? How common is it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is really pretty. No idea if it will stay that way or not.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They are called marbled eyes. They are genetically blue.


----------

